# Inquiries about judging



## Cuban_Cuber (Apr 30, 2022)

I have my second competition coming up and I've been assigned to judge two groups. I dont know much about the judging process other than what I remember from the regulations and what I've witnessed as a competitor. I'm a bit confused on a few things.
How should I receive a cover and scorecard?
How do I know which table I'm judging at?
What should I do after the competitor finishes their solves?
Is there anything else I should know?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 30, 2022)

Cuban_Cuber said:


> I have my second competition coming up and I've been assigned to judge two groups. I dont know much about the judging process other than what I remember from the regulations and what I've witnessed as a competitor. I'm a bit confused on a few things.
> How should I receive a cover and scorecard?
> How do I know which table I'm judging at?
> What should I do after the competitor finishes their solves?
> Is there anything else I should know?


1. A runner will give you the scorecard and cover along with puzzle
2. You can judge at any table except if somebody asks you to judge at a different station
3. After the competitor finishes their solves, you write down the time and sign and then ask for the competitor to sign, and once the competitor and you have signed, put the cube in the cover and wait for a runner to collect the cover.
4. There will be a new competitor tutorial and it is wise to listen to that even if you are a returning competition.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Cuban_Cuber (May 1, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> 1. A runner will give you the scorecard and cover along with puzzle
> 2. You can judge at any table except if somebody asks you to judge at a different station
> 3. After the competitor finishes their solves, you write down the time and sign and then ask for the competitor to sign, and once the competitor and you have signed, put the cube in the cover and wait for a runner to collect the cover.
> 4. There will be a new competitor tutorial and it is wise to listen to that even if you are a returning competition.
> Hope this helps!


Yes it helps very much, thank you.
Although I have a couple of follow up questions.
What is the procedure if the competition doesn't have runners?
And what should I do after all the solves have been completed?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 1, 2022)

Cuban_Cuber said:


> Yes it helps very much, thank you.
> Although I have a couple of follow up questions.
> What is the procedure if the competition doesn't have runners?
> And what should I do after all the solves have been completed?


1. Most competitions have runners, but if your competition does not have runners, ask the organizers or the delegate on what to do.
2. After the solves have been completed, if their is runners, put the scorecard but not the cube in the cube cover and give it to a runner but if there is not a runner, run it to the scrambling station and tell them that the solves are finished.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 1, 2022)

Cuban_Cuber said:


> Yes it helps very much, thank you.
> Although I have a couple of follow up questions.
> What is the procedure if the competition doesn't have runners?
> And what should I do after all the solves have been completed?


There should always be runners as there will be a distance between scrambling area and solving area. The runner can be a volunteer as well as long as they are not competing in that heat.

After all the solves of the round are completed, the judge may stay or leave the solving station. Most of the organisers have a set time when they allocate judges to specific rounds of a competition.


----------



## Cuban_Cuber (May 1, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> 1. Most competitions have runners, but if your competition does not have runners, ask the organizers or the delegate on what to do.
> 2. After the solves have been completed, if their is runners, put the scorecard but not the cube in the cube cover and give it to a runner but if there is not a runner, run it to the scrambling station and tell them that the solves are finished.


Thank you, this really helps!


----------



## Cuban_Cuber (May 1, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> There should always be runners as there will be a distance between scrambling area and solving area. The runner can be a volunteer as well as long as they are not competing in that heat.
> 
> After all the solves of the round are completed, the judge may stay or leave the solving station. Most of the organisers have a set time when they allocate judges to specific rounds of a competition.


Thank you so much, this helps a lot!


----------



## OreKehStrah (May 1, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> There should always be runners as there will be a distance between scrambling area and solving area. The runner can be a volunteer as well as long as they are not competing in that heat.
> 
> After all the solves of the round are completed, the judge may stay or leave the solving station. Most of the organisers have a set time when they allocate judges to specific rounds of a competition.


Nope. At the comp I went to last summer, there were no runners. As a result, the judge would assume that role. So you would act as the judge, then once the solve is complete and the card is signed, place the cube and card in the cover, run it to scramblers, and tell them what scramble is needed (as in 1st, 2nd, etc).


----------



## abunickabhi (May 1, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> Nope. At the comp I went to last summer, there were no runners. As a result, the judge would assume that role. So you would act as the judge, then once the solve is complete and the card is signed, place the cube and card in the cover, run it to scramblers, and tell them what scramble is needed (as in 1st, 2nd, etc).


In comps in the old days, judge being the runner used to be the case. Nowadays the roles of runners and judges are kept distinct at least for shorter events. 

For events like 5BLD, it makes complete sense to have the judge hand over the cube to the scrambling area for the next attempt. A runner would be idle for most of the time.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 1, 2022)

You also have to say 8 seconds and 12 seconds during inspection, but you probably knew that already.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 2, 2022)

I don't judge you


----------

